# What do you get with Creative Cloud Photography?



## jmj2001 (Aug 16, 2014)

I've had a licence for desktop Lightroom for a few years now but I'm thinking about taking up the Creative Cloud Photography package offer.   Does anyone know if this entitles you to install Lightroom on two different computers as I have been doing (Desktop PC at home for the main catalogue and laptop for an on-the-road, smaller catalogue) ?  

Any other relevant experience of this upgrade path that anyone would like to share ? 
Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Aug 16, 2014)

Licensing does not change the number of computers for LR.  I have a travel laptop (this one) and a desktop. One advantage that you do get is free Creative cloud file storage. Bur probably the biggest added feature is the current version of Photoshop. As you know, LR can not manage all of the functions that some images need in post processing (layers, Panoramas and HDR being the most obvious). The Photographers bundle at ~$120USD/yr makes CC very attractive for those wanting to take advantage of PS. 
If you use an iPad (and eventually Android tablets) LR Mobile offers a way to sync the iPad and extend the use of your LR catalog. But LrM does not make use of a home computer and a travel laptop. In fact, CC can only sync with one catalog at a time.  

In addition to Creative cloud syncing of selected collections, there is Behance. Behance is an online community to showcase your creative work.  If you want a web presence and a place to host your portfolio, then Behance is a useful free service that come with a CC subscription.

I note that your profile says XP. You will need to update your OS to at least Win7 to take advantage of LR5 or CC.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 16, 2014)

In addition to the things that Cletus has mentioned, one other often-overlooked benefit is that the two allowed installations of the complete Creative Cloud Photography bundle can be on different operating systems. Although a Lightroom license has always been usable on either Windows or OSX, the same was not true of Photoshop, i.e. although a perpetual Photoshop license allowed two separate activations, they had to be on the same operating system. Now with the CCP that restriction is lifted, so multi-platform users with the CCP get to use it on both systems.


----------



## jmj2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for the very good answers, Cletus and Jim.  I don't use an iPad but look forward to the Android version on my tablet.   I wonder if they have thought of a Lightroom Mobile for laptops.  Even though tablets are all the rage, it would be much more convenient - the system of exporting back from an on-the-road catalogue to a main catalogue at home is really just a substitute for that.

Actually I put this catalogue and the photos in a OneDrive folder which is synchronised to both computers via the cloud.  That makes the import from one catalogue to the other rather easier.


----------

